# Duda sobre un reloj Binario



## vessal (Jun 1, 2009)

Hola estoy queriendo hacerme un reloj binario con contadores y encontré este plano que le muestro (me gusto por que lo hace con contadores y se le puede regular la hora como yo andaba buscando), el dilema es que cuando lo hago en el Live Wire no me anda, solo cuenta los segundos, mi pregunta es el diseño que me esta fallando o el LiveWire?







PD: Perdón si esto no va acá, es que soy nuevo y no sabia donde va.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 1, 2009)

El diseño parece correcto... asi que deberia ser el livewire.... intenta rehacer la simulacion conectando las AND directamente a RST, sin los diodos ni el reset de segundos... haber si asi si jala...


----------



## vessal (Jun 1, 2009)

No che, me sigue haciendo los mismo, si alguien lo armo por favor digan me si le anduvo, ya que no quiero hacerlo si no estoy seguro de que anda. Puede se que allá usado el generador de onda del Livewire ( para que me de un 1 Hz), en vez de aplicar al que esta en el plano lo que me esta molestando?, use el de livewire ya que no supe como pasar el que esta en el plano. Probando con el osciloscopio del livewire para ver si se me hacia uno en la salida de AND  de los segundos, resulta  nunca se me hace un "1" lógico, aunque en la en la entradas de la AND si había dos "1" ( conecte también un osciloscopio en la dos entradas de la  AND,  llegan hasta 2,20V ambas entradas iguales ).


----------

